# Photo Essay: Rain Forest Pepper Hot Sauce



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

My rain forest pepper plant is loaded. Tonight I made some pepper sauce. 















If you like pepper sauce, the recipe is here http://wp.me/p3bCKM-9S Do you have a good hot sauce recipe?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! I have not made a hot sauce yet, but now I want to!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like I have something to do with all of my extra peppers today,along with making strawberry jam,orange marmalade, pear slices,,,,.....I took pictures yesterday too,while canning cherry juice,cherry jam and making firestarters!


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

7thswan I'd like to see your pictures! This recipe is super easy. 

Vosey, its so easy, and you can tailor it to your tastes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Computer and HT are having a spat, I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I was having fun with the sun comeing in the west window.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Whoo hoo, very nice everyone!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Simmering right now, my face feels like I'm having a special "peel".


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I only got to the hot sause and lo-sugar strawberry jam. Photos are inspireing, we should do more.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks great! Love me some jam and hot sauce!


----------



## wolfym14 (Apr 2, 2013)

I made some sriracha this fall. It used Anaheim and jalapenos. It fermented for about a week, but the rest of the process was mostly the same as yours, Andrew. I need to find some cute little jars/containers for this stuff. Would have made good Christmas gifts! Too bad I'll have to wait all the way til next fall to get local reds, but I'll be making a TON more of this next year!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

7thswan said:


> I was having fun with the sun comeing in the west window.


Love the collection of copper tea pots and blue enamel pots on the stove with the stove eye out and the fire visible too. Very nice. Magazine prospect.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I know its an old thread, but thank you. I am wanting to make some jalepeno sauce.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I know its an old thread, but thank you. I am wanting to make some jalepeno sauce.


Me too. Thanks all.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't made any before either but now I really want to. Those pictures make my mouth water!


----------

